# Advice on finding teaching work in Spain



## taramaria (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a South African citizen (non EU status!) and would love to teach English in Spain. It seems I have the right qualifications to teach but am struggling with obtaining a work permit as the school will need to provide sponsorship.
I'm trying to do this from South Africa which is proving to be difficult but I'm hesitant to risk coming to Spain and not being able to find sponsorship...
Does anyone have any advice on finding a language school that is willing to sponsor foreign teachers?...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´m not sure the economic climate is right for schools needing to go to the trouble of sponsoring you, unless you have specific skills that would make you more desirable than someone already here.

I cant really offer you any more positive advise other than to look on the net and see what jobs are being advertised in Spain


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

See a thread to an American who was asking the same question. Schools are closing down or are up for sale. It's a very bad to even think of coming I am afraid. Just check through the threads and you will see plenty of advice/suggestions.


----------

